

Introducing Ramen, a Whole New Way to Start Up Your Startup - angilly
http://blog.ramen.is/annoucements/hello-world-ramen/

======
frublin
Heard about Ramen for the first time after they won the Launch Hackathon and
couldn't wait to use it. The idea of having customers lined up before building
my next app makes my giblets all tingly.

~~~
angilly
Thanks man. We're really excited at what it represents!

------
noveltysystems
Congrats on winning Launch! Can't wait to try it out.

~~~
angilly
Thanks! We can't wait for you to try it out either!

